# My 2000 Saturn LS1 shakes when I go to turn it on!



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

and it is today, unfortunately. 

1st guess is, it's misfiring or timing is bad. 
i don't know if you have distributor or coil packs. if you have distributor, then it might be there. if you have coil packs, then likely something in timing/ignition setup went wrong.

is it just shaking and stalling, or backfiring? if it's backfiring, timing belt might have slipped, if you have belt, or ECU went south. or one of the vital sensors.

go to any parts store, rent OBD2 scanner, plug it in and read codes. I said - GO, i did not say drive. buddy, spare car, public transportation, bicycle, jog...


----------



## Jwilliams240sx (Jan 24, 2011)

I would make sure you engine mounts( probably 3 or 4) arn't cracked.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Have the codes pulled. It could be several things, but the code will point you in the right direction.


----------



## MatthewTL (Mar 7, 2011)

Well if its 4 cyl it will have a timing chain and I have fixed them before with what you described they are also very expensive. But I agree you need to have the codes pulled Auto Zone will pull them for free then post them also when the car is running go to the back of the exhaust and listen for a poofing noise and see if the engine is shaking.. not rocking this will let you know that the car is mis firing and then you should not drive it unless you are going to get it repair you could melt your catalytic converter. When you do get the codes pls post them and we will see what it takes to fix it.. 

Matthew


----------



## phantasm72 (Jul 19, 2010)

I had that once with an older car, had carbon build up in the cylinders which just got hot enough that they'd fire off a couple extra rounds after the car shut off...


----------

